# San Diego Local 569-TEST THURSDAY



## 220vshock (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys. So im taking the test Thursday for the Apprentice program. I am nervous to all hell. I have been tutoring and doing the Aleks program for the last month and a half. Short time, I know. This will sound funny but I only decided to become an Electrician two months ago. With no prior experience. Can you guys give me any suggestions for taking the test?
Wish me luck guys! I will let you know after the test how I felt about it.

So heres to taking a chance in life....


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

See you there, I'm leaving from Oceanside in about 5 minutes to beat traffic.

Best of luck!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lightning Boy said:


> See you there, I'm leaving from Oceanside in about 5 minutes to beat traffic.


Is it even possible to "beat traffic" in California?  :laughing:

Best wishes on the test! :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good luck on your test.


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup I can confirm its possible to beat traffic in CA!

Test wasn't as bad as I'd feared, reading & understanding was straight forward enough and there was plenty of time to review my answers.

Math part ...mmhheemm...not so much, I finished the exam but there was 1 question that had me rethinking my answer. All I can say is that the advice on here about algebra, functions, quadratics is spot on. The ALEKS course was really useful too and well worth $20.

I feel relieved that its over (for now) and I'm reasonably confident I passed. But I know I didn't ace it so next few weeks are going to crawl by until I get notice from 569.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

I did quite poor on the math I'm sure. I forgot to bring a watch and there was no visible clock from where I was seated. The instructor didn't give us a 2 minute warning. I know there were a few math questions I got stuck up on for more than 2 minutes, but most of them I felt that I answered in less than 30 seconds. Well all of a sudden his timer went off and I had only finished 2/3 of the math section. I was shocked! To me it felt only about half over. At least I feel 100% about the questions I did answer.

Reading I felt was pretty easy but I didn't have enough time to check my answers. I only had enough time to check 1-4, and I noticed #4 I marked down the incorrect answer. Probably because I was distracted by filling in random bubbles on the math section without getting caught. But if I filled in the wrong bubble for #4 there are likely others I didn't get to check over.

Just one question, what were the questions like at the end of the math test? Where they paper folding, mechanical understanding and such? Or was it all math?

I'm planning on taking the test again when my 6 months are up so I'll check out that ALEKS test. But if anyone is about to take it BRING A WATCH!


----------



## 220vshock (Aug 19, 2009)

I passed! Very excited. Now I await my interview date.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

220vshock said:


> I passed! Very excited. Now I await my interview date.


 Congrats!:thumbup:


----------

